# How to Find Onkyo TX 508 Firmware



## gtjr92 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there anyway to find out what firmware I have on my Onkyo Tx Sr 508?
As well as what the firmware version I need to correct the multi channel surround issue they have? 
I just got mine from Vann's. I put the serial in on the Onkyo Website and it said I was eligible for New firmware. I am supposed to get a fed ex label soon.
At the same time My Serial Number ends in a B, I thought the Onkyo's that ended with a B were refurbs. I would have thought a Refurb would have had the Firmware update...

I have an old Fat PS3 so this firmware is needed for me...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

I have been looking through the manual to try and find some answers for you, but I thought these models had Ethernet and could be connected to the internet, but the 508 does not so I it will more than likely have to go back unless you speak to Onkyo direct and ask them what the procedures are, also I cannot find a way in telling you how to show what firmware you are on which is a bit annoying, again this is something Onkyo support might be able to help you with.

Also being the latest edition I would of thought that it has the latest firmware on it anyway?


----------

